# [SOLVED] net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf = 1 in kernel 4.20.3

## system.shock

I have problem with ipv6 uniq global and uniq local addresses - after logout they disappears.

So i add to sysctl:

```
net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf = 1
```

And that fixes this ipv6 behavior.

But after updating kernel to 4.20.3 this sysctl option seems didn't work correctly.

Here output of sysctl -a:

```
abi.vsyscall32 = 0

debug.exception-trace = 1

dev.cdrom.autoclose = 1

dev.cdrom.autoeject = 0

dev.cdrom.check_media = 0

dev.cdrom.debug = 0

dev.cdrom.info = CD-ROM information, Id: cdrom.c 3.20 2003/12/17

dev.cdrom.info =

dev.cdrom.info = drive name:

dev.cdrom.info = drive speed:

dev.cdrom.info = drive # of slots:

dev.cdrom.info = Can close tray:

dev.cdrom.info = Can open tray:

dev.cdrom.info = Can lock tray:

dev.cdrom.info = Can change speed:

dev.cdrom.info = Can select disk:

dev.cdrom.info = Can read multisession:

dev.cdrom.info = Can read MCN:

dev.cdrom.info = Reports media changed:

dev.cdrom.info = Can play audio:

dev.cdrom.info = Can write CD-R:

dev.cdrom.info = Can write CD-RW:

dev.cdrom.info = Can read DVD:

dev.cdrom.info = Can write DVD-R:

dev.cdrom.info = Can write DVD-RAM:

dev.cdrom.info = Can read MRW:

dev.cdrom.info = Can write MRW:

dev.cdrom.info = Can write RAM:

dev.cdrom.info =

dev.cdrom.info =

dev.cdrom.lock = 1

dev.mac_hid.mouse_button2_keycode = 97

dev.mac_hid.mouse_button3_keycode = 100

dev.mac_hid.mouse_button_emulation = 0

dev.parport.default.spintime = 500

dev.parport.default.timeslice = 200

dev.raid.speed_limit_max = 200000

dev.raid.speed_limit_min = 1000

dev.scsi.logging_level = 0

fs.aio-max-nr = 65536

fs.aio-nr = 0

fs.dentry-state = 35224 18574   45      0       0       0

fs.dir-notify-enable = 1

fs.epoll.max_user_watches = 1646080

fs.file-max = 797548

fs.file-nr = 1946       0       797548

fs.inode-nr = 30587     320

fs.inode-state = 30587  320     0       0       0       0       0

fs.inotify.max_queued_events = 16384

fs.inotify.max_user_instances = 128

fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 8192

fs.lease-break-time = 45

fs.leases-enable = 1

fs.mount-max = 100000

fs.mqueue.msg_default = 10

fs.mqueue.msg_max = 10

fs.mqueue.msgsize_default = 8192

fs.mqueue.msgsize_max = 8192

fs.mqueue.queues_max = 256

fs.nfs.nfs_congestion_kb = 90816

fs.nfs.nfs_mountpoint_timeout = 500

fs.nfs.nlm_grace_period = 0

fs.nfs.nlm_tcpport = 0

fs.nfs.nlm_timeout = 10

fs.nfs.nlm_udpport = 0

fs.nfs.nsm_local_state = 0

fs.nfs.nsm_use_hostnames = 0

fs.nr_open = 1048576

fs.ocfs2.nm.hb_ctl_path = /sbin/ocfs2_hb_ctl

fs.overflowgid = 65534

fs.overflowuid = 65534

fs.pipe-max-size = 1048576

fs.pipe-user-pages-hard = 0

fs.pipe-user-pages-soft = 16384

fs.protected_fifos = 0

fs.protected_hardlinks = 1

fs.protected_regular = 0

fs.protected_symlinks = 1

fs.quota.allocated_dquots = 0

fs.quota.cache_hits = 0

fs.quota.drops = 0

fs.quota.free_dquots = 0

fs.quota.lookups = 0

fs.quota.reads = 0

fs.quota.syncs = 6

fs.quota.warnings = 1

fs.quota.writes = 0

fs.suid_dumpable = 0

fs.xfs.error_level = 3

fs.xfs.filestream_centisecs = 3000

fs.xfs.inherit_noatime = 1

fs.xfs.inherit_nodefrag = 1

fs.xfs.inherit_nodump = 1

fs.xfs.inherit_nosymlinks = 0

fs.xfs.inherit_sync = 1

fs.xfs.irix_sgid_inherit = 0

fs.xfs.irix_symlink_mode = 0

fs.xfs.panic_mask = 0

fs.xfs.rotorstep = 1

fs.xfs.speculative_cow_prealloc_lifetime = 1800

fs.xfs.speculative_prealloc_lifetime = 300

fs.xfs.stats_clear = 0

fs.xfs.xfssyncd_centisecs = 3000

kernel.acct = 4 2       30

kernel.acpi_video_flags = 0

kernel.auto_msgmni = 0

kernel.bootloader_type = 114

kernel.bootloader_version = 2

kernel.cad_pid = 1

kernel.cap_last_cap = 37

kernel.core_pattern = |/lib/systemd/systemd-coredump %P %u %g %s %t %c %h %e

kernel.core_pipe_limit = 0

kernel.core_uses_pid = 1

kernel.ctrl-alt-del = 0

kernel.dmesg_restrict = 0

kernel.domainname = (none)

kernel.firmware_config.force_sysfs_fallback = 0

kernel.firmware_config.ignore_sysfs_fallback = 0

kernel.ftrace_dump_on_oops = 0

kernel.hostname = wintermute

kernel.hotplug = /sbin/udevadm

kernel.io_delay_type = 0

kernel.kexec_load_disabled = 0

kernel.keys.gc_delay = 300

kernel.keys.maxbytes = 20000

kernel.keys.maxkeys = 200

kernel.keys.root_maxbytes = 25000000

kernel.keys.root_maxkeys = 1000000

kernel.kptr_restrict = 0

kernel.max_lock_depth = 1024

kernel.modprobe = /sbin/modprobe

kernel.modules_disabled = 0

kernel.msgmax = 8192

kernel.msgmnb = 16384

kernel.msgmni = 32000

kernel.ngroups_max = 65536

kernel.osrelease = 4.20.3-gentoo-ozmo

kernel.ostype = Linux

kernel.overflowgid = 65534

kernel.overflowuid = 65534

kernel.panic = 0

kernel.panic_on_io_nmi = 0

kernel.panic_on_oops = 0

kernel.panic_on_rcu_stall = 0

kernel.panic_on_unrecovered_nmi = 0

kernel.panic_on_warn = 0

kernel.perf_cpu_time_max_percent = 25

kernel.perf_event_max_contexts_per_stack = 8

kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate = 100000

kernel.perf_event_max_stack = 127

kernel.perf_event_mlock_kb = 516

kernel.perf_event_paranoid = 2

kernel.pid_max = 32768

kernel.poweroff_cmd = /sbin/poweroff

kernel.print-fatal-signals = 0

kernel.printk = 3       4       1       3

kernel.printk_delay = 0

kernel.printk_devkmsg = ratelimit

kernel.printk_ratelimit = 5

kernel.printk_ratelimit_burst = 10

kernel.pty.max = 4096

kernel.pty.nr = 3

kernel.pty.reserve = 1024

kernel.random.boot_id = f1ae62a8-92aa-4567-8241-13bfde8498e9

kernel.random.entropy_avail = 3005

kernel.random.poolsize = 4096

kernel.random.read_wakeup_threshold = 64

kernel.random.urandom_min_reseed_secs = 60

kernel.random.uuid = 223af85b-5b81-4ab4-8101-25ab29801831

kernel.random.write_wakeup_threshold = 896

kernel.randomize_va_space = 1

kernel.real-root-dev = 0

kernel.sched_child_runs_first = 0

kernel.sched_rr_timeslice_ms = 100

kernel.sched_rt_period_us = 1000000

kernel.sched_rt_runtime_us = 950000

kernel.seccomp.actions_avail = kill_process kill_thread trap errno trace log allow

kernel.seccomp.actions_logged = kill_process kill_thread trap errno trace log

kernel.sem = 32000      1024000000      500     32000

kernel.shm_rmid_forced = 0

kernel.shmall = 18446744073692774399

kernel.shmmax = 18446744073692774399

kernel.shmmni = 4096

kernel.sysctl_writes_strict = 1

kernel.sysrq = 1

kernel.tainted = 0

kernel.threads-max = 62321

kernel.timer_migration = 1

kernel.traceoff_on_warning = 0

kernel.tracepoint_printk = 0

kernel.unknown_nmi_panic = 0

kernel.usermodehelper.bset = 4294967295 63

kernel.usermodehelper.inheritable = 4294967295  63

kernel.version = #1 SMP Sun Jan 20 01:45:01 MSK 2019

net.core.busy_poll = 0

net.core.busy_read = 0

net.core.default_qdisc = pfifo_fast

net.core.dev_weight = 64

net.core.dev_weight_rx_bias = 1

net.core.dev_weight_tx_bias = 1

net.core.fb_tunnels_only_for_init_net = 0

net.core.flow_limit_cpu_bitmap = 00

net.core.flow_limit_table_len = 4096

net.core.max_skb_frags = 17

net.core.message_burst = 10

net.core.message_cost = 5

net.core.netdev_budget = 300

net.core.netdev_budget_usecs = 2000

net.core.netdev_max_backlog = 1000

net.core.netdev_rss_key = 15:d6:23:63:93:a3:b3:be:80:68:ca:f5:3f:ac:38:cb:10:8d:8f:a9:17:6f:cd:d7:3a:64:db:8e:d9:ba:1d:06:c2:be:3b:6f:94:94:b9:56:28:f0:da:ad:5a:8c:de:9e:de:8e:98:02

net.core.netdev_tstamp_prequeue = 1

net.core.optmem_max = 20480

net.core.rmem_default = 212992

net.core.rmem_max = 212992

net.core.rps_sock_flow_entries = 0

net.core.somaxconn = 128

net.core.tstamp_allow_data = 1

net.core.warnings = 0

net.core.wmem_default = 212992

net.core.wmem_max = 212992

net.core.xfrm_acq_expires = 30

net.core.xfrm_aevent_etime = 10

net.core.xfrm_aevent_rseqth = 2

net.core.xfrm_larval_drop = 1

net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_local = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_source_route = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.arp_accept = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.arp_announce = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.arp_filter = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.arp_ignore = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.arp_notify = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.bc_forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.bootp_relay = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.disable_policy = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.disable_xfrm = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.drop_gratuitous_arp = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.force_igmp_version = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.igmpv2_unsolicited_report_interval = 10000

net.ipv4.conf.all.igmpv3_unsolicited_report_interval = 1000

net.ipv4.conf.all.ignore_routes_with_linkdown = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.log_martians = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.mc_forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.medium_id = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.promote_secondaries = 1

net.ipv4.conf.all.proxy_arp = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.proxy_arp_pvlan = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.route_localnet = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.rp_filter = 1

net.ipv4.conf.all.secure_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.all.send_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.all.shared_media = 1

net.ipv4.conf.all.src_valid_mark = 0

net.ipv4.conf.all.tag = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.accept_local = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.default.accept_source_route = 1

net.ipv4.conf.default.arp_accept = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.arp_announce = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.arp_filter = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.arp_ignore = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.arp_notify = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.bc_forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.bootp_relay = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.disable_policy = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.disable_xfrm = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.drop_gratuitous_arp = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.force_igmp_version = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.igmpv2_unsolicited_report_interval = 10000

net.ipv4.conf.default.igmpv3_unsolicited_report_interval = 1000

net.ipv4.conf.default.ignore_routes_with_linkdown = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.log_martians = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.mc_forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.medium_id = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.promote_secondaries = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.proxy_arp = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.proxy_arp_pvlan = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.route_localnet = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.secure_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.default.send_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.default.shared_media = 1

net.ipv4.conf.default.src_valid_mark = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.tag = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.accept_local = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.accept_source_route = 1

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.arp_accept = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.arp_announce = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.arp_filter = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.arp_ignore = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.arp_notify = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.bc_forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.bootp_relay = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.disable_policy = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.disable_xfrm = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.drop_gratuitous_arp = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.force_igmp_version = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.igmpv2_unsolicited_report_interval = 10000

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.igmpv3_unsolicited_report_interval = 1000

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.ignore_routes_with_linkdown = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.log_martians = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.mc_forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.medium_id = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.promote_secondaries = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.proxy_arp = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.proxy_arp_pvlan = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.route_localnet = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.rp_filter = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.secure_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.send_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.shared_media = 1

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.src_valid_mark = 0

net.ipv4.conf.enp0s25.tag = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.accept_local = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.lo.accept_source_route = 1

net.ipv4.conf.lo.arp_accept = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.arp_announce = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.arp_filter = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.arp_ignore = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.arp_notify = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.bc_forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.bootp_relay = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.disable_policy = 1

net.ipv4.conf.lo.disable_xfrm = 1

net.ipv4.conf.lo.drop_gratuitous_arp = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.force_igmp_version = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.igmpv2_unsolicited_report_interval = 10000

net.ipv4.conf.lo.igmpv3_unsolicited_report_interval = 1000

net.ipv4.conf.lo.ignore_routes_with_linkdown = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.log_martians = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.mc_forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.medium_id = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.promote_secondaries = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.proxy_arp = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.proxy_arp_pvlan = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.route_localnet = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.rp_filter = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.secure_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.lo.send_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.lo.shared_media = 1

net.ipv4.conf.lo.src_valid_mark = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.tag = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.accept_local = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.accept_source_route = 1

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.arp_accept = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.arp_announce = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.arp_filter = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.arp_ignore = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.arp_notify = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.bc_forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.bootp_relay = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.disable_policy = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.disable_xfrm = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.drop_gratuitous_arp = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.force_igmp_version = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.igmpv2_unsolicited_report_interval = 10000

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.igmpv3_unsolicited_report_interval = 1000

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.ignore_routes_with_linkdown = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.log_martians = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.mc_forwarding = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.medium_id = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.promote_secondaries = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.proxy_arp = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.proxy_arp_pvlan = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.route_localnet = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.rp_filter = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.secure_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.send_redirects = 1

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.shared_media = 1

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.src_valid_mark = 0

net.ipv4.conf.wlp3s0.tag = 0

net.ipv4.fib_multipath_hash_policy = 0

net.ipv4.fib_multipath_use_neigh = 0

net.ipv4.fwmark_reflect = 0

net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_all = 0

net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts = 1

net.ipv4.icmp_errors_use_inbound_ifaddr = 0

net.ipv4.icmp_ignore_bogus_error_responses = 1

net.ipv4.icmp_msgs_burst = 50

net.ipv4.icmp_msgs_per_sec = 1000

net.ipv4.icmp_ratelimit = 1000

net.ipv4.icmp_ratemask = 6168

net.ipv4.igmp_link_local_mcast_reports = 1

net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships = 20

net.ipv4.igmp_max_msf = 10

net.ipv4.igmp_qrv = 2

net.ipv4.inet_peer_maxttl = 600

net.ipv4.inet_peer_minttl = 120

net.ipv4.inet_peer_threshold = 65664

net.ipv4.ip_default_ttl = 64

net.ipv4.ip_dynaddr = 0

net.ipv4.ip_early_demux = 1

net.ipv4.ip_forward = 0

net.ipv4.ip_forward_update_priority = 1

net.ipv4.ip_forward_use_pmtu = 0

net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range = 32768    60999

net.ipv4.ip_local_reserved_ports =

net.ipv4.ip_no_pmtu_disc = 0

net.ipv4.ip_nonlocal_bind = 0

net.ipv4.ip_unprivileged_port_start = 1024

net.ipv4.ipfrag_high_thresh = 4194304

net.ipv4.ipfrag_low_thresh = 3145728

net.ipv4.ipfrag_max_dist = 64

net.ipv4.ipfrag_secret_interval = 0

net.ipv4.ipfrag_time = 30

net.ipv4.neigh.default.anycast_delay = 100

net.ipv4.neigh.default.app_solicit = 0

net.ipv4.neigh.default.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000

net.ipv4.neigh.default.delay_first_probe_time = 5

net.ipv4.neigh.default.gc_interval = 30

net.ipv4.neigh.default.gc_stale_time = 60

net.ipv4.neigh.default.gc_thresh1 = 128

net.ipv4.neigh.default.gc_thresh2 = 512

net.ipv4.neigh.default.gc_thresh3 = 1024

net.ipv4.neigh.default.locktime = 100

net.ipv4.neigh.default.mcast_resolicit = 0

net.ipv4.neigh.default.mcast_solicit = 3

net.ipv4.neigh.default.proxy_delay = 80

net.ipv4.neigh.default.proxy_qlen = 64

net.ipv4.neigh.default.retrans_time_ms = 1000

net.ipv4.neigh.default.ucast_solicit = 3

net.ipv4.neigh.default.unres_qlen = 101

net.ipv4.neigh.default.unres_qlen_bytes = 212992

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.anycast_delay = 100

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.app_solicit = 0

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.delay_first_probe_time = 5

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.gc_stale_time = 60

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.locktime = 100

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.mcast_resolicit = 0

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.mcast_solicit = 3

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.proxy_delay = 80

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.proxy_qlen = 64

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.retrans_time_ms = 1000

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.ucast_solicit = 3

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.unres_qlen = 101

net.ipv4.neigh.enp0s25.unres_qlen_bytes = 212992

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.anycast_delay = 100

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.app_solicit = 0

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.delay_first_probe_time = 5

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.gc_stale_time = 60

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.locktime = 100

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.mcast_resolicit = 0

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.mcast_solicit = 3

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.proxy_delay = 80

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.proxy_qlen = 64

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.retrans_time_ms = 1000

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.ucast_solicit = 3

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.unres_qlen = 101

net.ipv4.neigh.lo.unres_qlen_bytes = 212992

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.anycast_delay = 100

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.app_solicit = 0

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.delay_first_probe_time = 5

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.gc_stale_time = 60

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.locktime = 100

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.mcast_resolicit = 0

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.mcast_solicit = 3

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.proxy_delay = 80

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.proxy_qlen = 64

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.retrans_time_ms = 1000

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.ucast_solicit = 3

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.unres_qlen = 101

net.ipv4.neigh.wlp3s0.unres_qlen_bytes = 212992

net.ipv4.ping_group_range = 1   0

net.ipv4.route.error_burst = 500

net.ipv4.route.error_cost = 100

net.ipv4.route.gc_elasticity = 8

net.ipv4.route.gc_interval = 60

net.ipv4.route.gc_min_interval = 0

net.ipv4.route.gc_min_interval_ms = 500

net.ipv4.route.gc_thresh = -1

net.ipv4.route.gc_timeout = 300

net.ipv4.route.max_size = 2147483647

net.ipv4.route.min_adv_mss = 256

net.ipv4.route.min_pmtu = 552

net.ipv4.route.mtu_expires = 600

net.ipv4.route.redirect_load = 2

net.ipv4.route.redirect_number = 9

net.ipv4.route.redirect_silence = 2048

net.ipv4.tcp_abort_on_overflow = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_adv_win_scale = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_allowed_congestion_control = reno cubic

net.ipv4.tcp_app_win = 31

net.ipv4.tcp_autocorking = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_available_congestion_control = reno cubic

net.ipv4.tcp_available_ulp =

net.ipv4.tcp_base_mss = 1024

net.ipv4.tcp_challenge_ack_limit = 1000

net.ipv4.tcp_comp_sack_delay_ns = 1000000

net.ipv4.tcp_comp_sack_nr = 44

net.ipv4.tcp_congestion_control = cubic

net.ipv4.tcp_dsack = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_early_demux = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_early_retrans = 3

net.ipv4.tcp_ecn = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_ecn_fallback = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_fack = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_fastopen = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_fastopen_blackhole_timeout_sec = 3600

net.ipv4.tcp_fastopen_key = 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000

net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout = 60

net.ipv4.tcp_frto = 2

net.ipv4.tcp_fwmark_accept = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_invalid_ratelimit = 500

net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_intvl = 75

net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_probes = 9

net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_time = 7200

net.ipv4.tcp_limit_output_bytes = 262144

net.ipv4.tcp_low_latency = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_max_orphans = 32768

net.ipv4.tcp_max_reordering = 300

net.ipv4.tcp_max_syn_backlog = 256

net.ipv4.tcp_max_tw_buckets = 32768

net.ipv4.tcp_mem = 93867        125158  187734

net.ipv4.tcp_min_rtt_wlen = 300

net.ipv4.tcp_min_tso_segs = 2

net.ipv4.tcp_moderate_rcvbuf = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_mtu_probing = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_no_metrics_save = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_notsent_lowat = 4294967295

net.ipv4.tcp_orphan_retries = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_pacing_ca_ratio = 120

net.ipv4.tcp_pacing_ss_ratio = 200

net.ipv4.tcp_probe_interval = 600

net.ipv4.tcp_probe_threshold = 8

net.ipv4.tcp_recovery = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_reordering = 3

net.ipv4.tcp_retrans_collapse = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_retries1 = 3

net.ipv4.tcp_retries2 = 15

net.ipv4.tcp_rfc1337 = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_rmem = 4096        131072  6291456

net.ipv4.tcp_sack = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_slow_start_after_idle = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_stdurg = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_syn_retries = 6

net.ipv4.tcp_synack_retries = 5

net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_thin_linear_timeouts = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_timestamps = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_tso_win_divisor = 3

net.ipv4.tcp_tw_reuse = 2

net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_wmem = 4096        16384   4194304

net.ipv4.tcp_workaround_signed_windows = 0

net.ipv4.udp_early_demux = 1

net.ipv4.udp_mem = 187737       250316  375474

net.ipv4.udp_rmem_min = 4096

net.ipv4.udp_wmem_min = 4096

net.ipv4.xfrm4_gc_thresh = 32768

net.ipv6.anycast_src_echo_reply = 0

net.ipv6.auto_flowlabels = 1

net.ipv6.bindv6only = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_dad = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra_defrtr = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra_from_local = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra_min_hop_limit = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra_mtu = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra_pinfo = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_source_route = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.addr_gen_mode = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.dad_transmits = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_policy = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.drop_unsolicited_na = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.enhanced_dad = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.force_mld_version = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.force_tllao = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.hop_limit = 64

net.ipv6.conf.all.ignore_routes_with_linkdown = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.keep_addr_on_down = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.max_addresses = 16

net.ipv6.conf.all.max_desync_factor = 600

net.ipv6.conf.all.mldv1_unsolicited_report_interval = 10000

net.ipv6.conf.all.mldv2_unsolicited_report_interval = 1000

net.ipv6.conf.all.mtu = 1280

net.ipv6.conf.all.ndisc_notify = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.ndisc_tclass = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.proxy_ndp = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.regen_max_retry = 3

net.ipv6.conf.all.router_probe_interval = 60

net.ipv6.conf.all.router_solicitation_delay = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.router_solicitation_interval = 4

net.ipv6.conf.all.router_solicitation_max_interval = 3600

net.ipv6.conf.all.router_solicitations = -1

net.ipv6.conf.all.seg6_enabled = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.suppress_frag_ndisc = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.temp_prefered_lft = 86400

net.ipv6.conf.all.temp_valid_lft = 604800

net.ipv6.conf.all.use_oif_addrs_only = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr = 2

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_dad = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra_defrtr = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra_from_local = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra_min_hop_limit = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra_mtu = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra_pinfo = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_source_route = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.addr_gen_mode = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.autoconf = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.dad_transmits = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_policy = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.drop_unsolicited_na = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.enhanced_dad = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.force_mld_version = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.force_tllao = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.forwarding = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.hop_limit = 64

net.ipv6.conf.default.ignore_routes_with_linkdown = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.keep_addr_on_down = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.max_addresses = 16

net.ipv6.conf.default.max_desync_factor = 600

net.ipv6.conf.default.mldv1_unsolicited_report_interval = 10000

net.ipv6.conf.default.mldv2_unsolicited_report_interval = 1000

net.ipv6.conf.default.mtu = 1280

net.ipv6.conf.default.ndisc_notify = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.ndisc_tclass = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.proxy_ndp = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.regen_max_retry = 3

net.ipv6.conf.default.router_probe_interval = 60

net.ipv6.conf.default.router_solicitation_delay = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.router_solicitation_interval = 4

net.ipv6.conf.default.router_solicitation_max_interval = 3600

net.ipv6.conf.default.router_solicitations = -1

net.ipv6.conf.default.seg6_enabled = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.suppress_frag_ndisc = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.temp_prefered_lft = 86400

net.ipv6.conf.default.temp_valid_lft = 604800

net.ipv6.conf.default.use_oif_addrs_only = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.use_tempaddr = 2

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.accept_dad = 1

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.accept_ra = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.accept_ra_defrtr = 1

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.accept_ra_from_local = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.accept_ra_min_hop_limit = 1

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.accept_ra_mtu = 1

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.accept_ra_pinfo = 1

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.accept_source_route = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.addr_gen_mode = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.autoconf = 1

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.dad_transmits = 1

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.disable_ipv6 = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.disable_policy = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.drop_unsolicited_na = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.enhanced_dad = 1

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.force_mld_version = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.force_tllao = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.forwarding = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.hop_limit = 64

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.ignore_routes_with_linkdown = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.keep_addr_on_down = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.max_addresses = 16

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.max_desync_factor = 600

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.mldv1_unsolicited_report_interval = 10000

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.mldv2_unsolicited_report_interval = 1000

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.mtu = 1500

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.ndisc_notify = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.ndisc_tclass = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.proxy_ndp = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.regen_max_retry = 3

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.router_probe_interval = 60

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.router_solicitation_delay = 1

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.router_solicitation_interval = 4

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.router_solicitation_max_interval = 3600

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.router_solicitations = -1

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.seg6_enabled = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.suppress_frag_ndisc = 1

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.temp_prefered_lft = 86400

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.temp_valid_lft = 604800

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.use_oif_addrs_only = 0

net.ipv6.conf.enp0s25.use_tempaddr = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_dad = -1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra_defrtr = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra_from_local = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra_min_hop_limit = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra_mtu = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra_pinfo = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_source_route = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.addr_gen_mode = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.autoconf = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.dad_transmits = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_policy = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.drop_unsolicited_na = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.enhanced_dad = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.force_mld_version = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.force_tllao = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.forwarding = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.hop_limit = 64

net.ipv6.conf.lo.ignore_routes_with_linkdown = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.keep_addr_on_down = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.max_addresses = 16

net.ipv6.conf.lo.max_desync_factor = 600

net.ipv6.conf.lo.mldv1_unsolicited_report_interval = 10000

net.ipv6.conf.lo.mldv2_unsolicited_report_interval = 1000

net.ipv6.conf.lo.mtu = 65536

net.ipv6.conf.lo.ndisc_notify = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.ndisc_tclass = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.proxy_ndp = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.regen_max_retry = 3

net.ipv6.conf.lo.router_probe_interval = 60

net.ipv6.conf.lo.router_solicitation_delay = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.router_solicitation_interval = 4

net.ipv6.conf.lo.router_solicitation_max_interval = 3600

net.ipv6.conf.lo.router_solicitations = -1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.seg6_enabled = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.suppress_frag_ndisc = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.temp_prefered_lft = 86400

net.ipv6.conf.lo.temp_valid_lft = 604800

net.ipv6.conf.lo.use_oif_addrs_only = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.use_tempaddr = -1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.accept_dad = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.accept_ra = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.accept_ra_defrtr = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.accept_ra_from_local = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.accept_ra_min_hop_limit = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.accept_ra_mtu = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.accept_ra_pinfo = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.accept_source_route = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.addr_gen_mode = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.autoconf = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.dad_transmits = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.disable_ipv6 = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.disable_policy = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.drop_unsolicited_na = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.enhanced_dad = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.force_mld_version = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.force_tllao = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.forwarding = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.hop_limit = 64

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.ignore_routes_with_linkdown = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.keep_addr_on_down = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.max_addresses = 16

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.max_desync_factor = 600

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.mldv1_unsolicited_report_interval = 10000

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.mldv2_unsolicited_report_interval = 1000

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.mtu = 1500

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.ndisc_notify = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.ndisc_tclass = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.proxy_ndp = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.regen_max_retry = 3

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.router_probe_interval = 60

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.router_solicitation_delay = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.router_solicitation_interval = 4

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.router_solicitation_max_interval = 3600

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.router_solicitations = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.seg6_enabled = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.suppress_frag_ndisc = 1

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.temp_prefered_lft = 86400

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.temp_valid_lft = 604800

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.use_oif_addrs_only = 0

net.ipv6.conf.wlp3s0.use_tempaddr = 2

net.ipv6.fib_multipath_hash_policy = 0

net.ipv6.flowlabel_consistency = 1

net.ipv6.flowlabel_reflect = 0

net.ipv6.flowlabel_state_ranges = 0

net.ipv6.fwmark_reflect = 0

net.ipv6.icmp.echo_ignore_all = 0

net.ipv6.icmp.ratelimit = 1000

net.ipv6.idgen_delay = 1

net.ipv6.idgen_retries = 3

net.ipv6.ip6frag_high_thresh = 4194304

net.ipv6.ip6frag_low_thresh = 3145728

net.ipv6.ip6frag_secret_interval = 0

net.ipv6.ip6frag_time = 60

net.ipv6.ip_nonlocal_bind = 0

net.ipv6.max_dst_opts_length = 2147483647

net.ipv6.max_dst_opts_number = 8

net.ipv6.max_hbh_length = 2147483647

net.ipv6.max_hbh_opts_number = 8

net.ipv6.mld_max_msf = 64

net.ipv6.mld_qrv = 2

net.ipv6.neigh.default.anycast_delay = 100

net.ipv6.neigh.default.app_solicit = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.default.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000

net.ipv6.neigh.default.delay_first_probe_time = 5

net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_interval = 30

net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_stale_time = 60

net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_thresh1 = 128

net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_thresh2 = 512

net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_thresh3 = 1024

net.ipv6.neigh.default.locktime = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.default.mcast_resolicit = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.default.mcast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.default.proxy_delay = 80

net.ipv6.neigh.default.proxy_qlen = 64

net.ipv6.neigh.default.retrans_time_ms = 1000

net.ipv6.neigh.default.ucast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.default.unres_qlen = 101

net.ipv6.neigh.default.unres_qlen_bytes = 212992

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.anycast_delay = 100

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.app_solicit = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.delay_first_probe_time = 5

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.gc_stale_time = 60

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.locktime = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.mcast_resolicit = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.mcast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.proxy_delay = 80

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.proxy_qlen = 64

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.retrans_time_ms = 1000

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.ucast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.unres_qlen = 101

net.ipv6.neigh.enp0s25.unres_qlen_bytes = 212992

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.anycast_delay = 100

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.app_solicit = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.delay_first_probe_time = 5

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.gc_stale_time = 60

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.locktime = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.mcast_resolicit = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.mcast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.proxy_delay = 80

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.proxy_qlen = 64

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.retrans_time_ms = 1000

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.ucast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.unres_qlen = 101

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.unres_qlen_bytes = 212992

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.anycast_delay = 100

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.app_solicit = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.delay_first_probe_time = 5

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.gc_stale_time = 60

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.locktime = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.mcast_resolicit = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.mcast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.proxy_delay = 80

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.proxy_qlen = 64

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.retrans_time_ms = 1000

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.ucast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.unres_qlen = 101

net.ipv6.neigh.wlp3s0.unres_qlen_bytes = 212992

net.ipv6.route.gc_elasticity = 9

net.ipv6.route.gc_interval = 30

net.ipv6.route.gc_min_interval = 0

net.ipv6.route.gc_min_interval_ms = 500

net.ipv6.route.gc_thresh = 1024

net.ipv6.route.gc_timeout = 60

net.ipv6.route.max_size = 4096

net.ipv6.route.min_adv_mss = 1220

net.ipv6.route.mtu_expires = 600

net.ipv6.route.skip_notify_on_dev_down = 0

net.ipv6.seg6_flowlabel = 0

net.ipv6.xfrm6_gc_thresh = 32768

net.netfilter.nf_log.0 = NONE

net.netfilter.nf_log.1 = NONE

net.netfilter.nf_log.10 = NONE

net.netfilter.nf_log.11 = NONE

net.netfilter.nf_log.12 = NONE

net.netfilter.nf_log.2 = NONE

net.netfilter.nf_log.3 = NONE

net.netfilter.nf_log.4 = NONE

net.netfilter.nf_log.5 = NONE

net.netfilter.nf_log.6 = NONE

net.netfilter.nf_log.7 = NONE

net.netfilter.nf_log.8 = NONE

net.netfilter.nf_log.9 = NONE

net.netfilter.nf_log_all_netns = 0

net.unix.max_dgram_qlen = 512

user.max_cgroup_namespaces = 31160

user.max_inotify_instances = 128

user.max_inotify_watches = 8192

user.max_ipc_namespaces = 31160

user.max_mnt_namespaces = 31160

user.max_net_namespaces = 31160

user.max_pid_namespaces = 31160

user.max_user_namespaces = 31160

user.max_uts_namespaces = 31160

vm.admin_reserve_kbytes = 8192

vm.block_dump = 0

vm.compact_unevictable_allowed = 1

vm.dirty_background_bytes = 0

vm.dirty_background_ratio = 10

vm.dirty_bytes = 0

vm.dirty_expire_centisecs = 3000

vm.dirty_ratio = 20

vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs = 500

vm.dirtytime_expire_seconds = 43200

vm.drop_caches = 0

vm.extfrag_threshold = 500

vm.laptop_mode = 0

vm.legacy_va_layout = 0

vm.lowmem_reserve_ratio = 256   256     32      0

vm.max_map_count = 65530

vm.min_free_kbytes = 11340

vm.mmap_min_addr = 4096

vm.mmap_rnd_bits = 28

vm.mmap_rnd_compat_bits = 8

vm.oom_dump_tasks = 1

vm.oom_kill_allocating_task = 0

vm.overcommit_kbytes = 0

vm.overcommit_memory = 0

vm.overcommit_ratio = 50

vm.page-cluster = 3

vm.panic_on_oom = 0

vm.percpu_pagelist_fraction = 0

vm.stat_interval = 1

vm.swappiness = 60

vm.user_reserve_kbytes = 131072

vm.vfs_cache_pressure = 100

vm.watermark_scale_factor = 10

```

Does anyone have the same problems in kernel 4.20.3? How can i fix it? Thanks for any help.Last edited by system.shock on Mon Jan 21, 2019 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

```
I have problem with ipv6 uniq global and uniq local addresses - after logout they disappears. 

```

Are you sure that it is related to the kernel? I would guess it is either related to your init system, your login daemon or your network manager. Maybe they shut down the network interface when you log out?

 *Quote:*   

> So I add to sysctl: net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf = 1

 

I'm surprised you have to set that kernel parameter. Auto-configuration should be the default.

I guess there's something wrong with your kernel config or your network configuration.

1) Which init system do you use? Systemd? OpenRC?

2) How do you configure your network interfaces? systemd-networkd? Networkmanager? Please post the network configuration file(s).

3) Do you see any message in the log files or in dmesg when you log in or out?

4) Please post your kernel config using wgetpaste.

----------

## system.shock

Thanks for help. Dhcpd daemon was disabled, but i don't known how.

----------

